# Confusion regarding kegel exercise



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Kegel exercise is recommended to counter incontinence in almost any article. But considering, for some of us, our internal anal sphincter is or may be damaged:

Wouldn't pressure from the external sphincter on the internal sphincter increase damage?

How would an involuntarily muscle even benefit from a voluntarily exercise?

I think my attempts to hold in gas by trying to keep my anus shut, is what caused the actual damage, and thereby made my psychological and physiological issues a physical concern. I think the story PokerFace told about his docter telling him to relax his body, makes sense. The internal anal sphincter contracts when it is relaxed. So to strengthen the internal anal sphincter we need to practice relaxation techniques?

I guess this is also why you read about a lot of people with fecal odor to only have it happen to them when they are not at home with their family. Same happened to me, and now it even happens when I'm at home because of all the worrying and attempt to conceal my anus.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

To make this short: because we are unintentionally pushing down gas on a weak canal. This is what LG is to me.
If you get a strong canal and relax and not try to "unintentionally" push it down your ias will move on its own to hold it in. In order to move on its own though; the ias has to have toned walls surrounding him..


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi Candide, you can make involuntary muscles stronger with exercises, indirectly, but you can. The best proof of that is the athlete´s heart condition, their hearts are bigger and stronger than the hearts of sedentary people, and as we all know the cardiac muscle is an involuntary one.

I have the theory that when you do for example squats the involuntary parts of the continence systems automatically increase their load and does another things, as you know the normal position for defecating is the squat position, so maybe that´s why the continence system does an extra effort if the squat is for exercise.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks for the explanations, it has clarified some of my concerns!



Pete.99 said:


> To me, the theory that people don't leak that odor when they are at home alone/or with their family sounds like the last nonsense. Most of the people think that, just because they can't
> Smell themselves and their families can't smell them.
> 
> I know that anxiety worsens this condition when you already have it. But I just can't understand how anxiety may lead to patolous anus to such extent that someone releases fecal smell and gas.


At first I didn't suffer from fecal odor at home, but being paranoid, having likely some internal hemorrhoid, and an event which caused me the fear of having this condition, made it a reality. Could be psychosomatics. I believe people who suffer from stress induced fecal odor have Olfactory Reference Syndrome and the fact that holding gas in intentionally causes the smell to be worse, because nitrogen is not absorbed by the body and the gas will find a way out.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

I absolutely support this idea of us being clenching all the time. Sometimes I sit there trying to hold gas desperately and fail it,
Then I reach a toilet, make all efforts to push it out and realize it is all sealed as hell.
We are all f^cked up down there,
Both physically and neurological


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

@ Candide... try reverse kegels


----------

